
DNS issue for letsencrypt.org.  Domain in clientHold state. - tvmalsv
https://letsencrypt.status.io/pages/incident/55957a99e800baa4470002da/5b5f5aa93a343f54d7982864
======
trickyager
An earlier HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17646928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17646928)

